# iPhone Kindle app won't register correctly.



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I've had the Kindle app on my iPhone for a while but haven't used it. Yesterday I thought what the heck, I'll register it. I put in my Amazon email and password, it did its thing, and came up with no books on the device or in the cloud. I figured out that it wasn't registered to me, but to a company name that doesn't exist. My website is Barstow Productions, but there is no real company with that name, it's just something I made up. The registration on the iPhone Kindle app is to "Barstow Productions Consignment." I have never used that name for anything. I deregistered and tried again, and got the same result.
I went into Manage My Kindle and made sure the only registrations were my actual Kindle and my iMac app. I emailed Kindle Support and got a reply saying to call them. So I will do that but I wondered if anyone here has any ideas.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

R. M. Reed said:


> I've had the Kindle app on my iPhone for a while but haven't used it. Yesterday I thought what the heck, I'll register it. I put in my Amazon email and password, it did its thing, and came up with no books on the device or in the cloud. I figured out that it wasn't registered to me, but to a company name that doesn't exist. My website is Barstow Productions, but there is no real company with that name, it's just something I made up. The registration on the iPhone Kindle app is to "Barstow Productions Consignment." I have never used that name for anything. I deregistered and tried again, and got the same result.
> I went into Manage My Kindle and made sure the only registrations were my actual Kindle and my iMac app. I emailed Kindle Support and got a reply saying to call them. So I will do that but I wondered if anyone here has any ideas.


Check the app store for an update to the app. There apparently was a glitch with an update in the last few days that made the library/Archives come up blank. There been another update (yesterday) that fixed it. If that's not it, make the call to Kindle CS.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

There was a Kindle update waiting when I looked. I hadn't thought to check that because it updated just a few days ago. Thanks.


----------



## SamanthaWheatley11 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. It helped my lil sister sort out the same issue with her Kindle. Cheers!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Wait, your sister sorted it out? What did she do? I've been busy today and haven't called CS yet. It did not go away when I got the latest update.


----------

